# 2007 nissan altima will not go......



## amouser (Oct 12, 2015)

i have a 2007 Nissan Altima s with the 2.5 liter engine, and the cvt transmission. the car has 180,000 miles all original parts. nothing major replaced, yet..!
well i have had that whining sound coming from transmission that i have
read about in several places.but now new problem. whining stops when this new problem is happening.

this problem started while going down highway, approx 65 mph. like transmission was gone, press on gas, and rpms went up but no go.
put in neutral, then back in drive and worked for while. stopped car, shut off, restarted seemed to work fine for while. and then speedometer quit working and odometer also. was on interstate(in construction zone) had to get home. then.........

car starts fine and will rev up fine in park or neutral. when you put the car in gear, push on the gas it barely starts moving. it will eventually get up to speed, it does not matter whether you floor it or just barely give it gas(pedal). the rpms climb very slow and the speed climbs very slow. once up to speed seems to drive okay. but it also seems to slip or something once in a while, when at speed.(rpms go up, i have had car a while,so i know the usual querks of the cvt transmission). after sitting for period of time car starts and everything seems normal (all works,speedometer, odometer,moves okay, but only for minute). also will not go into manual shift mode(just shows D). to sum it up, car will not go when start moving,will not go up a hill when starting(just will not move) not slipping(well atleast not reving up), just not gaining any rpms.(but revs fine in park or neutral, and once up to speed.) the speedometer does not work at all when this problem is happening. car parked for now.
hope and praying not what i figure it probally is, torque converter or transmission. thank you to any one that has any ideas or help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

question, has the fluid been changed? if so how offen? using the correct fluid? (NS2)


----------



## amouser (Oct 12, 2015)

i just changed the fluid in the last month. i thought that it may help stop that whining sound i was having.
it did not help with the whining sound.( sure hope that changing fluid not help cause this problem. it ran fine 
after the fluid change up till this happened. 
i hope i used right fluid i believe it was ns2( it was a valvoline version of transmission fluid, it said it was for nissan cvt 
transmissions, and the guy from auto zone said it was right.) (for all thats worth) i know it was over $150 for just the
fluid.

thank you for the reply, i figure this is going to be a major fix.

if anyone has any other ideas i am open to try anything before the dreaded trip to the nissan dealer


----------



## amouser (Oct 12, 2015)

but no it not changed at nissan dealer. and valvoline's version of the cvt fluid was used.(only will use real nissan parts and fluids from this day forward).

strange but weather is cooler now and tried driving a couple times just because, and it drove better.
also forgot to say that when speedometer shuts off that the "KEY" light comes on , on the dash. then when stop and turn the car the speedometer will start back up.and works for while.

going to take and get the codes read see if find anything out that way.

i feel that it must be like fluid , sensor , control, something like that because it work
then not work (and works good when work).
i know this all sound weird i just trying to describe as much as i remember about different things that happened.
these are the strangest symptoms i have ever encountered .

thank you for your reply, i will keep close eye on forum now family better
Edit/Delete Message


----------

